# Pitti's Rescue Log



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, I'm not really one to journal, but I'll forget what I've done if it doesn't get written down. So here's a log of any sick fish I take in with or without the intention of adopting out later.

*King Male – “Golem”*
Place/Date of Acquisition: Petco, Coralville, IA. 5/3/13
Primary Coloring: Blue/Red Wild Type
Estimated Age: Young, unknown age
Previous Housing: Petco cup, N/A
Previous Tankmates: N/A
Water Parameters at Acquisition: 
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
Nitrite: 0.00ppm
Nitrate: 0.00ppm

Physical Appearance:
Body: Good tone, no obvious physical abnormalities. No signs of ecto/endoparasites. Possible slight bloating. Unable to swim or stay continuously upright, particularly when agitated.
Eyes: Clear, no obvious issues.
Gills/Respiration: Slightly elevated respiration, clear gills
Fins: Very slightly tattered caudal, no signs of fin rot

Behavior upon Acquisition: BAR, slightly agitated
Current Enclosure: Approx. 3 gallon Critter Keeper, lowered water line, large silk artificial plants, heater

Water Temperature: 78°F
Suspected Ailment: Slight bloating and/or SBD
Planned Treatment: Clean, warm water; ES if needed. NPO for 3-4 days to reduce bloating/SBD. API Stresscoat+ and Seachem Prime water conditioners.

Day 1: Drip acclimated at 1 drop/second for approx. 2 hours, lowered water line to 1/3 of tank (1 US gallon of water), no ES added. Introduced to tank. Golem is overly buoyant and cannot leave the surface of the water without serious exertion. NPO, BAR.

Day 2: Golem has made a substantial bubble nest around the leaves of the silk plant. Seems more able to leave the surface of the water, although not for extended periods of time. NPO, BAR.

Day 3: Had to move Golem to school – cupped in approx. 1.5” of water, wrapped in towels, and transported by car. Large feces observed in cup after transport (possible display of displeasure at being moved?). Reacclimated over 2 hours via drip method at 1 drop/second. Reintroduced to tank of same setup/temperature, approx.25tbs ES added to 1 gallon of tank water.

Day 4: Visible improvement in ability to swim below surface. Very active, slightly shy personality. Will possibly increase water level tomorrow if improvement continues. 








*HM/HMPK Male – “Phoenix”*
Place/Date of Acquisition: Petco, Coralville, IA. 5/5/13
Primary Coloring: Pastel Multi (Green, Blue, Red, White; White Pectoral Fins)
Estimated Age: Young, unknown age
Previous Housing: Petco cup, N/A
Previous Tankmates: N/A
Water Parameters at Acquisition:
Ammonia: 2.00ppm Nitrite: 0.00ppm
Nitrate: 5.00ppm

Physical Appearance:
Body: Good tone, no obvious physical abnormalities. No signs of ecto/endoparasites.
Eyes: Both eyes slightly clouded over and extremely swollen. Partially blind.
Gills/Respiration: Clear gills, average respiration
Fins: Slightly tattered (possibly simply uneven) caudal. No sign of fin rot.

Behavior upon Acquisition: Lethargic, agitated
Current Enclosure: Approx. 1.5 gallon Critter Keeper, large artificial silk plants, heater
Water Temperature: 80°F
Suspected Ailment: Popeye
Planned Treatment: Clean, warm water; ES at 1tbs/gallon, increased to 2tbs/gallon if needed, broad-spectrum antibiotic if needed. API Stresscoat+ and Seachem Prime water conditioners.

Day 1: Acclimated via drip method at 1 drop/second for 2 hours, floated in cup overnight to further adjust to tank temperature. Added ES at 1tsp/gallon.

Day 2: Seems severely depressed. Spends most of time resting on bottom of tank or on a leaf near the surface. Had trouble getting to the surface with two large silk plants, so one was removed – this seems to have helped. Occasionally seems to lose track of where he is in space and will drift into a vertical position. If no improvement by tomorrow, will switch to a broad-spectrum antibiotic.






EDIT: lol If I'm going to accidentally use abbreviations from work, I should probably explain them. BAR - Bright, alert, and responsive. NPO - Nil per os, latin for "nothing by mouth," so no feeding. Sorry about that - if anyone actually reads this and thinks that I'm not making any sense, please ask


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I was actually going to ask if you worked in the animal/medical field!

Good luck with those guys, they have a much better place now!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

lol Yeah, my mom's a vet and I've practically been raised at her practice - I work there when I'm not in school. Sometimes the medical stuff just slips out by accident -.-"

At this point, we'll see how the boys do... Golem's almost normal, but I'm getting the feeling that Phoenix has some underlying issues. I'll probably end up adding some tetracycline tomorrow, given that he makes it through the night. Hopefully it's just stress from being moved and he'll start to bounce back.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

_*Golem*_
Day 5 - Golem continues to improve, after class today I'll be raising his water line to see how he does. It looks like he's not going to need ES, may attempt to offer a couple NLS pellets tonight depending on how he reacts to the raised water.
_*
Phoenix*_
Unfortunately, Phoenix passed away late last night. Also unfortunately, I was so tired and out of it that I forgot that I may need his remains to get a refund. So we'll see if they allow me to get a refund even without the body.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

So sad about Phoenix. Good luck with the refund, and I'm glad Golem is doing so much better!


----------

